# Proshops that carry VaporTrail strings???



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

The wife & I are head up towards Traverse City this weekend and I'm wondering if there might be any archery shops that carry VaporTrail bow strings in that area. Anybody got any idea's???


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

That is all I use at Gander. We can not stock every possible size but they may have one on hand. Ordering direct from VT is VERY fast.


----------



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks 454... you don't happen to know if the Gander in Traverse City stocks them do you?


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

harpo1 said:


> Thanks 454... you don't happen to know if the Gander in Traverse City stocks them do you?


 I dont believe they do... I am a VT fan and I have always ordered direct from them..


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

All the Ganders order either Vaportrail, Winners choice etc. Some have selection some do not depending on how big the need is. Cannot tell you what they may have. Standard string/cables sizes are in .25" increments 96.25 , 96.50, 96.75 etc. If the string is like 96 11/16ths then they have to order them. But as stated they may have some on hand. We order a bunch and sometimes we get stiffed and it goes into stock. Typical colors are brown and green but any two colors custom ordered is the same price. But, if you really want a VT string why not order it directly from VT and get the colors you want? I've heard as little as 3 days to your door but typical is a business week, especially if there is a middle man.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

454casull said:


> I've heard as little as 3 days to your door but typical is a business week, .


yep


----------



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

What...... 3 days??? I ordered mine the second week of July and the proshop still claims they're waiting for VT to ship it.  (No joke on that.) Unfortunately for the shop owner, I made a call to VT last week and they confirmed that they are shipping orders within 2-3 days right now and they don't have any orders on record from this place. Not only did his lies cost him a string & cable sale... I'm not going to tell him that I'm getting it somewhere else and he can get stuck with the charges from VT if it does come in!

I've definitely considered just ordering it online myself and will if need be, but I like to help support the local businesses.... even if it cost me a few extra dollars in mark-up and shipping (within reason obviously).


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

I have only ordered 2 sets from VT and received them very quickly.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Your heart is in the right place but you have to be loyal to #1 your wallet, and #2 yourself. The guy gave you a song and dance for whatever reason just bypass the middle man and order them yourself. The guys at VT are great. I use them on my sons bow, stellar and have used their LimbDriver rest for years and I cannot say anything bad about them. Prolines go on my personal bow for many reason but displeasure with VT is not one of them.


----------



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks for the info 454! (I also looked long and hard at Proline strings.)


----------

